# Could not resist getting a router for CNC



## macg (Apr 6, 2007)

*could not resist getting a router*

Well it's no wonder I have a shop filled with tools, went out to get a low cost trim and came home with a Freud FT2200E 3 1/4 hp I geuss I will have to find more use's for a table router now, well my simple project is getting me more fun stuff, I have already cut 3 of the nine grooves I need, I am building a CNC made from MDF http://www.rockcliffmachine.com does anyone have any tips on sealing or painting MDF ?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

For sealing MDF I have used satin poly unless you want it real slick and shiny. But poly will seal it well pretty well. 

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

I was thinking that shellac would work... (never have put shellac on MDF)... ??

How close are you from having the machine done?
How do you connect it to a PC? USB? RS232?
What software are you using & controller... Cost?

You could do the same thing as that Carveright machine... Well, almost...  

Looks like a super COOL project!!

I looked at that CNC site you gave... That is just Awesome how you can make that machine!! I don't believe the total cost that they said though... probably a lot more.

I looked at their Concrete Molds too... would take a long time to make enough pavers for a driveway!! I wonder how long it takes to cure one set of blocks? (at least a day?)... Interesting... to look at... and dream a little...  

Can you show us your progress so far?

Thank you.


----------



## macg (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks Corey
I knew that asking professional woodworkers would be the best, the polyurathane sounds like a way better choice, I am not going for looks on this machine just pure function, when I tried to spray paint the mdf it kept soaking it in like a sponge. I will pick up some poly on Mon. and give it a go.
Thanks again for all the help, I am totally back on track with this project
Mac


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mac, the universal best sealer before applying any finish is shellac. It will stick to just about anything, the going joke is it sticks to peanut butter. You may be familiar with a brand of white pigmented shellac; it is called Kilz. This is the product I would use since you will most likely want to apply a color finish. This is your unique opportunity to choose your own special color for tools that you build. We all know Makita Green, DeWalt Yellow, Freud Red... Perhaps Mac Tartan?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Macg, like Corey, I use satin poly. but I thin it with turps. it soaks in better and is much easier to apply. Harry


----------



## macg (Apr 6, 2007)

Joe Lyddon said:


> I was thinking that shellac would work... (never have put shellac on MDF)... ??
> 
> How close are you from having the machine done?
> How do you connect it to a PC? USB? RS232?
> ...


this is my second machine, the original one got destroyed, about two weeks ago, ( the machine un-sealed mdf was left too close to an open garage door, and got rained on , when I returned home about 6 hours later well .....all I can say is Un-sealed MDF + Water = Scrap ) A freind cut the bearing grooves, with a dado blade on the first machine and I did not want to bug him again, So with my new freinds here at routerforums and a new table router I will have nice half round grooves to fit the bearings perfect, sealed mdf and made by me, I use Xylotex motors and controller $475 and Mach3 control software (still using the free demo) the cnc controllers use the computer printer port . if you look at their link page look at cnczone you will see many that have made one, bearings. guide rods, 3/4" mdf cost me around $75 their cost estimate is very close, my controller was the more expensive model, there are some at half the price, but require assembly, it rained here a couple of weeks ago, and this week it's freezing cold and snowing !
so any outdoor projects are not on my to do list, but yes cement usually takes about a day to set.


----------



## macg (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks Guys for all the replys , I will give both sealers a try
it sounds like a personal choice everyone has their own way, and no mater what I use it's got to be better than not sealing the mdf at all.
Thanks again Mac


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Mike said:


> Mac, the universal best sealer before applying any finish is shellac. It will stick to just about anything, the going joke is it sticks to peanut butter. You may be familiar with a brand of white pigmented shellac; it is called Kilz. This is the product I would use since you will most likely want to apply a color finish. This is your unique opportunity to choose your own special color for tools that you build. We all know Makita Green, DeWalt Yellow, Freud Red... Perhaps Mac Tartan?


That quote about shellac sounds familar. I certainly agree that it is almost a universal sealer.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Yes Jerry, I agree with you and your postings on using shellac as a sealer. Our opinions differ when it comes to the finish. There are many quality products for different types of end results and I choose to not limit myself. I wish you would take a more active part in the forums. I learned a great deal from you.


----------



## cbsjoez1935 (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi Mac,

Welcome aboard. I do not have the massive expertise that the majority of forum participants have, but I will throw in my two cents anyway. Have you considered a 5 or 10 to 1 mix of wood glue and water to seal up those edges? (careful on the amount you put on at one time). That MDF is one big sponge.

JoeZ


----------



## macg (Apr 6, 2007)

cbsjoez1935 said:


> Hi Mac,
> 
> Welcome aboard. I do not have the massive expertise that the majority of forum participants have, but I will throw in my two cents anyway. Have you considered a 5 or 10 to 1 mix of wood glue and water to seal up those edges? (careful on the amount you put on at one time). That MDF is one big sponge.
> 
> JoeZ


With all the 2 cents I am getting I will be rich in no time at all , my main problem was, I did not consider any sealer at all, and thats what killed my machine, I will give your method a try too, as well as the other methods the guys have shared with me, you are correct about the edges, mdf is really like a sponge, you should have seen my machine after the rain storm, it was puffed out like a marshmello but I really like using mdf for this machine I am re-making, it's very accurate and straight stuff (when dry)
Thanks for the comments JoeZ


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mac

Just asking why are you going to made it out of MDF ?, don't get me wrong I use and like MDF but it's not always the best thing to use when making shop equipment  

You may want to take a hard look at Birch Plywood, MDF just can't take any rubbing from any other parts, it just can't hold the edge, it will work great for a bit but then it will fail and all the work you put into will be gone and you will need to made a new one. 

I have one of the new CNC type machines ( CarveWright Woodworking System ) and they are great but all the base parts are steel or Alum. and the trucks parts (Y & Z ) are moving all the time not to say anything about the router head that goes nuts going up and down....one note about the software they sale for the machine you are going to build, you will need to have some CAD background ,it's not a easy program to run.

BUT I do wish you all the luck in the world you, will need it on this project..  

Bj


----------



## macg (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi Bj
Some people have made the rockcliff cnc router  from plywood, plastic, mdf anything I guess that can be cut with wood tools, the one I made from mdf was running without any issues for almost a year, the slides are made from steel with bronze bearing runners, there are no moving parts that rub on the mdf,see photo the most popular control software these home made machines run from is mach3 from Artsoft mach3 control software which is amazing it is even used on full size industrial routers, milling machines and lathes, it can do more than what a carvewrite or compucarve system can do, will import files for full 3d carvings, circular interpolation (all three axis's can move at the same time, and up to 6) for cutting any complex shapes like a helix, digital probe , text engraving all for $160 I do not want to get into the technical stuff and do not want to write a commercial, as this is a manual wood router forum, but I guess some of it does apply, as the cnc machine is made from wood and is made with a table router. 
Mac


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mac

I didn't see the bronze bushing till just now , that should work 

Can you PLEASE post a picture or two of what you have made with it 
I sure like the way you have your show and tell setup on the web page you did a great job on that 
I sure would like to see a helix,and some 3d stuff 

I'm not the sharpest nail in the box but I think I would like to make one also. 

Thanks for all the info so far and keep on posting 
Pictures are worth 1000 words.

Bj


----------



## macg (Apr 6, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Mac
> 
> I didn't see the bronze bushing till just now , that should work
> 
> ...


Hi Bj
Thanks but none of the pictures are of my machine they are other builders of the same machine I am building, yes I do agree he has been documenting the building of his machine very nice, I will post some pictures in the next day or so, all the cutouts are done, there really is not much to this machine, Norm would have it finished in probably a couple of hours or less (I really enjoyed his shows, what ever happened to Norm? ) it will take me at least a week.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mac

You said,,▼ did I miss read that one ?
"the one I made from mdf was running without any issues for almost a year"

Norm is still on PBS all the time, about 6 times per. week on channel 12 (Comcast/Colorado) I copy just about all his shows(DVD)  I like Norm also 
I don't think Norm makes most of the projects he has people set it up,clean it up,do it up, etc. that's what it looks like... no saw dust anywhere in the stage shop at anytime.    look at his hands next time or to say at his finger nails.  
But they do put on a great show  

Please post a step by step on your machine. 

Bj


----------



## macg (Apr 6, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Mac
> 
> You said,,▼ did I miss read that one ?
> "the one I made from mdf was running without any issues for almost a year"
> ...


Yes this is my second machine, the first one got soaked with rain and was ruined, it was left too close to an open garage door and we had a heavy rain storm about two weeks ago, if time permits I will do a step by step show and tell, if anyone is interested. is there a dedicated forum here to post users projects? I like Norm too since we moved to the country (satelite) I never get to see his shows anymore are they new shows or re-runs ?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mac

"is there a dedicated forum here to post users projects?"

Best place to put it ▼

Show N' Tell
http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/
----------
"are they new shows or re-runs ?" some re-runs and some new ones dated 2007 season... 

http://www.newyankee.com/2007.shtml

Bj


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

macg said:


> Yes this is my second machine, the first one got soaked with rain and was ruined, it was left too close to an open garage door and we had a heavy rain storm about two weeks ago, if time permits I will do a step by step show and tell, if anyone is interested. is there a dedicated forum here to post users projects? I like Norm too since we moved to the country (satelite) I never get to see his shows anymore are they new shows or re-runs ?



Hey Mac,

How are you doing on building your CNC machine?

Just curious...


----------



## lvr (May 10, 2007)

sorry for bad english 
hey macg 
I am trying to make one with parts of printers and scanners in disuse .question: what programs use to control it ?

tnxs and greetings


----------

